# LSD question



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

I used the search but didnt fnd what i'm looknig for I'm sure its there but I couldint find it so here it is

I have a 93 240sx no lsd I want to get lsd. I was told that getting and lsd I would end up spending up to 1500 canadian after buying lsd and some bearings that all my freinds are tellnig me I need. Hoiwever I was on 240sx.oeg reading the lsd swap info and it says ntohing about bearings needing to be replaced or anythnig liekt hat can someone help me can I just buy the lsd and swap it in or is there otehr parts I need to buy.

p.s I plan to sue a lsd out of another 240sx thanks


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

LSD pumpkins are slightly larger on the inside and they have beefier halfshafts. As far as I know they bolt right up unless it had HICAS then you have to get some bushings from a nonHICAS model.
http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/sspecials.html
scroll to the bottom of the page


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

K so for my 93 240sx non hicas and abs what models of 240s can I get a lsd out of for a direct bolt in thxs


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

All your aftermarket diffs will fit in a non se model, cusco, kaaz, os giken, etc


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

k but what models of 240sx's can I get a lsd from for a direct bolt in thats what I really wana know thxs by the way my car is a 93 240sx convertibble SE no hicas no abs


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

all the factory diffs will work, S13 and S14 alike. the only difference is in the pumpkin housing.


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

s14 works too oh I always heard you had to use an s13 and using an s14 caused problems


----------

